# OTM 17 Now Online - Happy New Year's!



## True2Kenpo (Dec 31, 2004)

Greetings and Happy New Year's to everyone from the UPK! We wish you the very best in 2005.

I wanted to announce that the new OTM 17 has been posted. This clip covers two techniques --Leaping Crane and Aggressive Twins-- and how they complement each other in the case of countering.

I hope you enjoy the clip!

Also if you are interested in attending, the UPK will be hosting our Grandmaster of the Arts, Mr. Huk Planas next weekend on January 7th and 8th at our headquarters school in Pittsburgh, PA. All are welcome. 

It will be a great way to start the new year off right!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting the clip! :asian: 

Mike


----------

